# ifconfig funktioniert nicht bei red hat 9.0 !



## Sergo (20. September 2004)

HI Leute!

Hab heute red hat 9.0 installiert und bin stolz auf mich, dass ich es selbst  zusammengebracht hab! ;-) 
Nur jetzt hätt ich eine Frage, wieso funktioniert der Befehl *ifconfig* nicht? Sogar in su funktioniert es nicht ! 

bei echo $PATCH bekomm ich */usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/home/sergo/bin*

bei ifconfig (in su) bekomm ich
*bash: ifconfig : command not found*

Was ist falsch ? Bitte um Rat ! thx


----------



## RedWing (21. September 2004)

> bei ifconfig (in su) bekomm ich


Also du meinst sicherlich unter root? su ist ein Programm, kein Login Name,  steht für 
switch user und nicht für super user.
Das du, wenn du su eingibst root Privilegien bekommst liegt einzig und allein daran, das der default Parameter von dem Programm su der User Root ist. Nur so zur Aufklärung 

Zu deinem Problem:
1.) ifconfig lässt sich einzig und allein mit root Privilegien ausführen, es sei denn du
gibst dem Programm die nötigen ausführrechte auch für andere User.
2.) Was sagt dir ls -al /sbin/ifconfig? Hat es die nötigen Rechte für den User, bzw existiert
es überhaupt? Wenn ja guck ob /sbin in deiner PATH Variable unter root vorhanden
ist.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Sergo (21. September 2004)

Okay,.also bei ls -al/sbin/ifconfig kommt die Fehlermeldung : (sowohl unter dem User als auch unter root)

ls: Ungültige Option -- / 
>>ls --help << gibt weitere Informationen

Wenn ich unter /sbin --> ls -al eingebe und dann hinaufscrolle, gibt es den Befehl ifconfig ! nur ausführen lässt er sich nicht ! weder der User -noch unter root!


----------



## RedWing (21. September 2004)

> Okay,.also bei ls -al/sbin/ifconfig kommt die Fehlermeldung :



Bitte das leerzeichen hinter -al nicht vergessen!

chmod u+x /sbin/ifconfig
Sollte dein Problem lösen...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Helmut Klein (21. September 2004)

Per 


```
$ su -
```

zu root wechseln und dein Problem ist gelöst.
Wenn du den Bindestrich nämlich nicht mit angibst, werden die Umgebungsvariabeln des aktuellen Nutzers weiterhin genutzt, daher ist /usr/sbin  auch nicht in $PATH und somit ifconfig nicht direkt als Befehl aufrufbar sondern nur als Umweg über:


```
# /sbin/ifconfig
```


----------



## RedWing (21. September 2004)

> Wenn du den Bindestrich nämlich nicht mit angibst, werden die Umgebungsvariabeln des aktuellen Nutzers weiterhin genutzt,




```
skreyer@taco31:~> echo $PATH 
/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/bin:/usr/games:/opt/gnome2/bin:/opt/gnome/bin:/opt/kde3/bin:/opt/gnome/bin:/home/taco/skreyer/bin
skreyer@taco31:~> su
Password: 
taco31:/home/taco/skreyer # echo $PATH 
/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/usr/X11R6/bin
taco31:/home/taco/skreyer
```

Sowohl /sbin als auch /usr/sbin sind bei einloggen mit su ohne - normalerweise im 
standard PATH enthalten, wenn ich falsch liege dann bitte um Aufklärung.  


Gruß

RedWing


----------



## JohannesR (21. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von RedWing _
> *steht für switch user und nicht für super user.*


Stimmt auch nicht. su steht fuer substitute user.


----------



## RedWing (21. September 2004)

http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?SwitchUser 

Gruß

RedWing


----------

